# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Overflow canalizado

## António Vitor

Depois de algum copianço daqui e acolá...
cria-se uma coisa nova ou não...

Eis o meu overflow ...
custou tudo 20 euros!!!

Mesmo a tubagem toda até á sump (não coloquei nas imagens o resto da tubagem) e cola tangit para colar pvc.

aqui:
www.ASC.pt



O overflow propriamente dito é com tubagem de 50 mm, o que dará grande débito...

para ferrar é complicado tendo de ligar a bomba de retorno para retirar ar não esquecendo de tapar o lado do T que ficará exposto ao ar.

depois desliga-se a bomba e aquilo começa logo a trabalhar...
devemos nessa altura retirar a mão que tapa o tal tubo T entrando o ar para não ferrar completamente e cair nessa zona só por gravidade...

Parece-me ser super silencioso...
mas apenas o experimentei uns minutos com mangueira ...
altura de concluir o resto do projecto...
depois posto mais imagens do trabalho concluido.

Podemos ver teflon, no tubo onde cairá por gravidade a água. é este tubo que irá nivelar o água do aquário superior...
possivelmente terei ainda de o cortar para reduzir o nivel do aquário superior

O T é propositado para entrar ar e assim não ferrar completamente...

melhor uns desenhos a explicar...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...w+diagrama.jpg

----------


## António Vitor

Já montei a canalização toda...e testei convinientemente...

Funciona bem mas o efeito cascata está muito presente...
algum ruido se não usar a mangueira.

Consegue ter mais débito que a bomba no máximo 3000 litros/hora...
estou satisfeito...e não desferra quando paro a bomba e arranco....

O ruido no entanto é muito alto dentro da sump...bolhas de ar...por causa da cascata directa
... tentarei optimizar a queda de água do overflow para a sump.

É de notar que o ruido desce incrivelmente qunado reduzo a bomba de retorno do máximo para o mínimo.
overflow a 10%

arranjar ideias para quebrar o ruido

entretando irei adaptar um tubo no overflow para o efeito venturi não vá as bolhas acumularem-se...

Bom... reduzindo o buraco e a entrada de ar no T, consegui reduzir o ruido...menos mal...

----------


## PedroPedroso

> Já montei a canalização toda...e testei convinientemente...
> 
> Funciona bem mas o efeito cascata está muito presente...
> algum ruido se não usar a mangueira.
> 
> Consegue ter mais débito que a bomba no máximo 3000 litros/hora...
> estou satisfeito...e não desferra quando paro a bomba e arranco....
> 
> O ruido no entanto é muito alto dentro da sump...bolhas de ar...por causa da cascata directa
> ...


BOAS  

penso que seria interessante colocar uma torneira no tubo de queda de modo a puder restringir a passagem de agua em queda e assim regular o caudal em função da bomba de retorno.

já agora para que o tal tubo que é usual estar ligado a uma powerhead? qual a sua função?

----------


## António Vitor

Novas fotos sem a cobertra do aquário para podem ver melhor...



O sistema controla fácilmente o nível da água, basta ou aumentar o débito da bomba de retorno, ou reduzir o furo no tubo T.

Desde que o overflow tenha ainda alguma capacidade não deve haver problemas...

O nível sobe mas que não fique superior a parte da tubagem que se vai conectar com o tubo T, esse é o ponto de estrangulamento maior...

há umas equações de bernouille que explicam isso.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siphon

Abraços!

----------


## António Vitor

> BOAS  
> 
> penso que seria interessante colocar uma torneira no tubo de queda de modo a puder restringir a passagem de agua em queda e assim regular o caudal em função da bomba de retorno.
> 
> já agora para que o tal tubo que é usual estar ligado a uma powerhead? qual a sua função?


O overflow trata disso, mais débito mais manda...
restringir de alguma forma o overflow seria pronuncio de desastre...

imagina o tubo por onde a água cai por gravidade começar a encher encher...
até chegar ao tubo T...
hum talvez nem acontecesse nada esse tubo ferrava, aquilo cairia com uma velocidade 20x superior e desferrava imediatamente...
mas seria estranho...

A powerhead é para retirar bolhas do overflow, para este não desferrar (parte incial perto da captação da água).

As powerhead aspiram água  comprimem esta mesma numa direcção...
mas na tubagem de compressão (saida) se existir uma ligação a uma tubagem mais estreita, nesta tubagem estreita vai se criar vácuo...

Esse vácuo servirá para retirar as bolhas...

Aquilo que me mais admira é eu não encontrar soluções semlhantes à minha na internet...
será que é razão para dizer:
já alguém pensou nisto antes?

ou será que eu não sei usar o google...
lol...


É mais simples extremamente mais simples do que um overflow convencional, é mais potente se usarmos tubagem mais larga sem problemas ...

Podem discordar mas acho melhor que um qualquer overflow de caixa....
A minha inspiração fui buscar aqui http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13791 

Obrigado César Feliz, embora esta construção seja algo diferente...(não tem tubagem interior da outra)
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Posso estar enganado, mas se o estrangulamento fosse perto da sump (no tubo vertical para a sump) acumulava-se água acima deste estrangulamento, se o débito fosse superior a um determinado valor...

Ideia retirada do pensamento do Pedro Pedroso ...obrigado...

Ora, o peso da água aumentava, e este ficaria nalgum nível de equilibrio...acima do ponto de estrangulamento, porque o débito também subiria (mais peso da água), para descobrirmos estes pontos de equilibrio só com tubagem transparente...mais cara...

O que aconteceria?
haveria barulho do efeito de cascata até ao nivel de equilibrio acima do estrangulamento, teriamos mais débito no overflow (se eu não estiver errado), igual a se eu tivesse a tubagem de 50 mm até abaixo...
e talvez menos ruido...(só testando)

posso testar para melhorar o sistema mas isto é carote...
pvc transparante é muitissimo mais caro.

Gostava que dissessem coisas, posso estar completamente errado...
 :Big Grin: 

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Vitor Pestana

A ideia é bastante original e funcional, mas tem um problema, a limpeza dos detritos que se vão acumulando à superficie (há quem lhe chame gordura) com a configuração desse overflow vai ser muito dificil a sua limpeza.

Não há nada melhor que um coluna seca ou overflow com caixa onde os detritos da superficie possam cair e ser processados pelo escumador.

Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

já percebi...

Obrigado Vitor...estavas a falar de overflows com caixa internamente e não apenas externa...
que criam uma corrente superficial em direcção ao mesmo, com  caixas que usualmente possuem dentes serrilhados...

Epá tive um grande professor na Faculdade de Ciências que se chama Dinis Pestana...não conheces?
 :Wink: 

Mas este meu projecto pode ter caixa ...
é só equipar em redor da entrada do tubo ...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora com a turbulencia na agua duvido que tenha muita hipotese a gordura de se formar á superficie...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> já percebi...
> 
> Obrigado Vitor...estavas a falar de overflows com caixa internamente e não apenas externa...
> que criam uma corrente superficial em direcção ao mesmo, com  caixas que usualmente possuem dentes serrilhados...
> 
> Epá tive um grande professor na Faculdade de Ciências que se chama Dinis Pestana...não conheces?
> 
> 
> Mas este meu projecto pode ter caixa ...
> ...



Olá António

O importante é criares uma zona com uma depressão onde toda a agua pode cair para que possa ser processada pelo escumador, é portanto muito importante a adaptação de uma caixa ao teu overflow.

Não conheço o Dinis, mas sendo um Pestana é concerteza uma pessoa, curiosa, empreendedora, que gosta de ensinar, a ter o exemplo da sua escolha profissional.

Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado pela resposta ...
gosto dessa modestia!
 :Wink: 

A ideia para a caixa será um tubo de pvc transparente com 90 mm, ou mesmo de 75 mm...Com ligação a outro mais uma vez tranparente de 50 mm. (que estará ligado a uma curva do overflow).

O tubo de pvc transparente maior será fechado em baixo e ficará apenas encaixado no outro de 50 mm

Preferia transparente, menos feio...mas o preço upa upa...



visto de cima e de lado a união será conseguida por umas chapinhas de pvc apenas coladas ao tubo mais largo justas q.b. para encaixarem depois sem colar no tubo de 50 mm, para por exemplo retirar e limpar o overflow...

Será a próxima coisa a ser feita...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

É uma boa ideia, mas para não teres muito "impacto ambiental" e manteres o nivel estectico, tenta colocar o tubo num dos cantos do tanque, penso que se for em PVC opaco não só será mais barato como serve também para esconder um pouco as tubagens, dupla vantagem.

Coloca tb papel aderente preto no vidro de trás para realçares mais o tanque esconderes por completo as tubagens do lado de fora.

Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

Já não vai dar para fazer isso teria de refazer todo o overflow...
num canto já não dá...
Mas de qualquer forma, tentarei criar ali um "evereste" com rocha para tapar o tal "intake"!

O papel é mesmo a próxima coisa, venho dos plantados e portanto também usamos esses truques...
pode ser que o papel esconda o intake do overflow...

irei tentar seguir regras que estão num site que criei há muito para planta mas agora será para pedras e corais...
algumas fotos antigas de 2003...
http://plantasmolhadas.no.sapo.pt/im...3/Dscf0015.jpg

o artigo do aquascape que eu traduzi e coloquei sob permissão no meu site que não é actualizado desde 2003
 :Big Grin: 
http://plantasmolhadas.no.sapo.pt/aquascape1.html
não será só para plantas...digo eu...

----------


## António Vitor

Altura de colocar uma valvula de saida na tubagem que vai para a sump como o Pedro aconselhou não sei se será seguro...

O nivel da água subirá no seu interior...mas subirá muito?
O meu medo é regular isto mal (estrangular demais) e a água subir até chegar ao T...
ou o meu medo tem pouco fundamento?
e por muito que estrangule, o peso aumenta em cima e o débito em baixo aumenta ...
e para chegar ao T teria de ter isto quase completamente fechado.

Pelos testes que fiz o meu overflow aguentará com as novas modificações cerca de 6000 litros por hora á vontade...
(nada de cientifico...note-se)

Com a bomba ao máximo nem sequer tenho 50% da capacidade do overflow, consigo determinar isto pela altura da água não coincidir nem com metade do tubo de 50 mm (antes tinha aqui um estrangulamento que eliminei) por onde a água cai, ou seja dentro desse tubo ainda há espaço para mais do dobro de volume de água...

O que é muito bom...

----------


## António Vitor

já acrescentei umas coisas...




eis como fiz o tal "retira gordura superficial"

----------


## António Vitor

agora uns videos....

Overflow a trabalhar e a bomba no máximo ter em atenção que 3000 litros por hora é o máximo sem ter de elevar a água... está a 1,5 metros...
2000 litros por hora...
ver aqui...
http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/s...mp%201073.030/

podem ver que até é bastante...


depois da bomba parar por exemplo corte de corrente...
vejam o overflow de novo a trabalhar sem desferrar...

----------


## António Vitor

Quero desde já agradecer a contribuição de do Vitor Pestana, do Pedro Pedroso, sem eles isto não teria ficado tão bom...
 :Wink: 

Agora que isto está concluido vou fazer o tal overflow ladrão agora sem preocupações de escumar a superficie...

Abraços e Obrigado!
António Vitor

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

eu fiz +- igual ao teu e nao esta a sair agua na saida???
esta a funcionar com 1a bomba de 900l/h
e pra 1 nano reef


 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :EEK!:

----------


## António Vitor

não está a sair agua na saida?

possiveis problemas:
1-não está ferrado, aquilo só arranca se nao tiver ar nas curvas.
o efeito de sifão pára se tiver ar...

para ferrar, metes na saida do overflowa um tubo/mangueira ligada à saida da tua bomba de retorno, ou seja a água faz o sentido inverso dentro do overflow...

tapas a saida de ar no T, para não sair água...e deixa a água expulsar o ar...depois pára a bomba e rapidamente antes que aquilo depeje o aquário abaixo do niivel da entrada de água no overflow, deixa entrar o ar no T...

A parte do tubo horizontal que liga o U  ao T tem de estar acima da entrada de água no overflow. para que isto pare de retirar água, senão retira água até também retirar ar e pimba o sifão vai-se...) este tubo também regulará (ver ponto 3 ...transbordamento...) o nivel do aquário.

2- Alguma coisa mal colada, o ar entra pelo efeito do vácuo e desferra o efeito de sifão

3- A altura do T é importante, o tubo horizontal de união entre U e T que falei no ponto 1, despeja aí a água que vem do U anterior...e é daqui que cai por gravidade a água para a sump,  (No T é onde entra o ar para não ferrar essa zona), este será vital para regular o nivel do aquário...
se estiver muito alto acima do aquário nunca transbordará e isto não funcionará...

Isto só começa a transbordar se este tubo de ligação estiver abaixo do nivel do aquário...
Se a bomba parar o overflow despeja até que o nivel do aquário coincida com o ponto mais baixo de "transbordamento", imagina que o ponto mais baixo de "transbordamento" (esta palavra existe?), está acima do vidro do aquário...não funcionará....

acho que só pode ser umas das três...
Boa sorte...

mete uma foto para a gente ver...

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

ja esta a funcionar  :yb677:   :yb677:  

obrigado pelas digas  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :bompost:

----------


## António Vitor

Andei aqui em optimizações...

Gosto de aprofundar e optimizar as coisas...

Então é assim, a velocidade do sifão está relacionada mais do que tudo, com a diferença entre niveis de onde entra e onde sai a água...(vejam na figura em baixo)

quanto maior a diferença melhor...mais velocidade teremos na água...mais débito isto consegue atingir...

Neste caso onde sai é onde a água chega ao T.
Onde entra será o nivel da água do aquário...


A variável bc deverá ter o maior valor possível, mas atenção como utilizei um tampão, aumentei a altura deste, para o tubo de 50 mm (no seu interior) ir mais fundo...
isto porquê?

Porque imaginem que o sifão é mais rápido que a bomba (como queremos), este irá despejar o tal tampão até ao ponto da queda de água no tubo T...
imaginem que era embaixo do nivel do tampão...
despejava este entrava ar...

Tinhamos um sifão mais rápido que depois desferra...

O tampão convém ser mais fundo (ver o tampão nos videos em cima), como tinha dito aumentei a altura deste para que o tubo no seu interior chegasse mais baixo, assim o nivel é controlado apenas pelo topo do tampão...e consigo assim ter um sifão mais rápido, do que sem o tampão.

Ou seja tenho melhorias com o tampão de débito, e de "escumação"...porque antes o nível era controlado pelo tubo T....e agora será pelo tampão..podendo aumentar então a tal variável Bc.

----------


## António Vitor

Depois das optimizações básicamente pelo que me apercebi a água só aumentou a sua velocidade, com o dedo no tal T nem deve ocupar 15% no tal tubo de saida (com ligação ao T), ou seja mesmo com a bomba a despejar 2000 litros por hora tenho capacidade que chegue...para 2,3 quiça 4 bombas...
 :Big Grin: 

O facto de eu aumentar a velocidade tem o seu senão, o aumento de velocidade de entrada promove a formação de mais bolhas dentro do overflow... 


> (pode ser um problema na concepção do tubo de entrada do overflow, aqui pode ser melhorado...a água cai com tanta velocidade que choca com a outra em baixo produzindo bolhas que entram no overflow, por vezes mais é pior... E também temos que reflectir no aumento da diferença entre ao nível da água dentro da "caixa" e do aquário)


 sem venturi, seria impossivel, de qualquer forma a bomba é para estar no minimo e com a bomba no mínimo a velocidade também desce, e não há a formação de bolhas.

Dou-me por satisfeito.
Deverei depois utilizar o outro overflow que construí para servir de ladrão no projecto final.

----------


## António Vitor

já coloquei a bomba no máximo, e acho que agora é fraca demais...passado estes meses venho comprovar a funcionalidade deste sistema
 :Wink:

----------


## João Castelo

António,

Antes de mais quero-te agradecer todo o trabalho que tiveste em ires dando conhecimento da evolução deste teu Overflow onde, com toda a transparencia, foram identificados os pontos fracos e fortes bem como as respectivas correcções.

Parabêns pela atitude .

Bem, tenho um aquário com 100 cms em que precisava montar sump e não queria furar o aquário. Por outro lado , não gosto muito dos tradicionais  overflow´s .

Inspirado neste teu tópico, pedi ajuda ao mestre José Alves e ao mestre Marcos Cavaleiro.

Após umas consultas efectuadas pelos mestres, conclui-se - A coisa funciona.

Quatro dias depois foi montado um sistema identico ao teu que funciona lindamente. Foi utilizado tubo de 50 e 40. Coloquei um topo cilindrico de 75 que não choca em nada e funciona discretamente e eficientemente, retirando a água da superficie. Como sou um bocadinho mesquinho, desliguei bastantes vezes simulando falta de energia e quando volto a ligar tudo volta à perfeição.
Estou a utilizar uma bomba de retorno de 2000 litros / hora que está a mostrar ser adequada.

Quero também garantir que ocorridos quinze dias tudo funciona e não tenho quaisquer barulhos.

Estou super satisfeito.

Em breve colocarei fotos.

Mais uma vez obrigado Antonio por tudo.

Queria também agradecer a ajuda dos grandes amigos José Alves e Marcos Cavaleiro. Sem eles, o meu aquário não estaria a evoluir conforme está.

----------


## António Vitor

FIXE! :Pracima: 

Obrigado!
Já valeu a pena o trabalho!

----------


## António Vitor

Tens efeito de venturi a retirar possivel ar que se acumule?

Talvez no teu caso, a velocidade da água seja suficiente para nunca acumular ar no topo...

O meu sistema é pior nesse aspecto, porque o troço onde pode acumular ar, é bastante comprido, por o aquário ter travamento franceses...também por isso me desviei dos overflows convencionais, nem dava...

Outra coisa, o meu sistema pode falhar, mesmo o overflow, isso já aconteceu, tinha o venturi parado, e ao fim de uns dias, acumulou ar q.b. para desferrar, a bomba ficou seca do retorno. E a água foi toda para cima, não houve problema...o aquário aguentou com o excesso de água.

Poderia ter uma bomba pifada mas não foi o caso, aguentou...

O teu overflfow, pode ser superior ao meu, basta que não haja a tal acumulação de ar no topo, isto pode ser feito se ganharmos mais velocidade na água...

gostava mesmo de ver as fotos do teu overflow...

tenho a certeza que isto ainda pode ser melhorado nalgum aspecto.

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas António

ando tentado tal como o Vitor a montar um overflow igual ao teu mas não sei pq 
tenho algum receiro de acabar com a sala inundada!!!!!!!

como tem corrido as coisas? já tiveste alguma má experiência?

----------


## António Vitor

não, porque gosto de ser meticuloso.

Vou também adicionar mais boias (interruptores de nivel) num circuito independente, para melhorar na segurança...

sou capaz depois de meter aqui o projecto, com relés, para que a corrente não seja de 220v a passar pelas boias, neste momento está a 220v.
não é grave mas pode ser melhor, não é grave porque a valvula de máquina de lavar funciona com 2-3 Watts

Bom, como é que isto tem funcionado sem inundações?

 eu procurei criar falhas, e sempre que existe algo a falhar, que não seja grave...

Exemplo...a sump ser grandinha para aguentar tudo o que vem de cima, se a bomba pifar (sifão ao contrário), e ela aguenta perfeitamente...

O nivel do aquário estar de forma a poder aguentar com o que vier de baixo, isto se a água não se deslocar para baixo, exemplo este overflow falhar...

Mas como tenho um sistema de reposição de evaporação tive de criar uma solução simples, como é óbvio baixa de nivel na sump, dá sinal para repôr água.

Mas como não vou de férias criei solução +/- inteligente, isto não tem de estar sempre a verificar o nivel da sump, basta usar temporizador de 4 em 4 horas só dá ordem para trabalhar 15 min, a osmose isto se o nivel na sump estiver baixo..
fora isto não faz nada. assim só inundaria a casa ao fim de 1-2 dias de ausência...

portanto o sistema é fail-safe mesmo que as boias pifem e dêem sempre ordem para osmose arrancara tenho duas em série tinham ambas de falhar.

Agora isto pode ser mais seguro, claro terei num entanto de usar relés e alguns transistores ou chips que façam o trabalho, para criar um sistema ainda mais seguro...com baixa tensão...


Isto já falhou, a bomba de retorno ficou seca, ouvia-se logo...
foi só entrar em casa...

não pifou mas podia pifar, tentar que o sistema possa protejer a bomba também ou simplesmente deixar a bomba pifar, prefiro uma bomba pifada que uma inundação...

Como está talvez se aguentasse mais que 2 semanas...

A bomba queimava deixava de mandar água para cima, e o nivel da sump subia, até aos niveis da boia...
não sei se a bomba queimaria em 2-3 dias, isto porque fica seca sifão ao contrário volta a mandar para a sump (desferra e volta a ferrar)e talvez isto previna esta de queimar...arrefecendo-a...
não sei...

já aconteceu não sei quantas horas e a bomba estava impecável...inundações foram assim evitadas...

----------


## António Vitor

ISto pifou porque entrou ar, no sifão, sei que a bomba que fazia o venturi estava parado por esquecimento, ainda aguentou uns dias...
 :Big Grin: 

Sem casa inundada...
já tive aqui uma inundação que não passou pró vizinho, de água de osmose, não fixei o tubo de rega, e com o impulso do arranque, deslocou-se e saiu da sump...
o nivel da sump desceu, e estava sempre baixo...
e isto a despejar água de osmose...hora após hora...

 :Big Grin: 
Portanto o overflow, está testado e com medidas de segurança q.b. posso dormir descansado.

aliás estas medidas deveriam estar também implementadas no caso dos furos...para quem os tem.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Estou a pensar fazer um overflow para ligar o aqua a um cilindro. Ambos têm sensivelmente a mesma altura e o cilindro ficará ao lado. Umas fotos:





Será que um simples overflow em forma de U invertido será suficiente e seguro? Ou será melhor construir um igual ao teu?

----------


## António Vitor

não é necessário, basta o U...isso é um projecto bem mais complicado que o meu...pelo tamanho...embora como o cilindro fica ao lado, facilite um pouco.

O tubo tentará sempre equilibrar o nivel dos dois recepientes...tentará...cuidado com a bomba que meteres aí preferivel uma bem fraquinha.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas António,
> 
> Estou a pensar fazer um overflow para ligar o aqua a um cilindro. Ambos têm sensivelmente a mesma altura e o cilindro ficará ao lado. Umas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Será que um simples overflow em forma de U invertido será suficiente e seguro? Ou será melhor construir um igual ao teu?


Boas Artur

E se fizeres uma caixa em acrilico ligeiramente maior que o aquario para que se consiga colocar um tudo para o aquario e uma bomba pequena no aquario a "mandar" agua para essa caixa?
Que que pensas fazer desse cilindro? um refugio?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Castelo

Ora bem António,

Sou um tosco privilegiado. Ou seja, sou um tosco nesta matéria mas com a sorte de ter como amigos pessoas que me ajudaram.

Relativamente ao efeito venturi , tenho um tubo ligado à bomba de retorno com junções de alta pressão o que me garantem muita tranquilidade.

Está previsto para breve colocarmos tubo ladrão.

Vou colocar algumas fotos e confirmo que tudo continua a funcionar na perfeição e de forma muito silenciosa.

Mais uma vez, obrigado por partilhares connosco esta tua experiencia.

JC

Antes de mais quero-vos apresentar :

O BOM,O MAU E O VILÂO.( atenção - a ordem que se segue é arbitrária )

Mestre José Alves 

O homem domina mesmo esta matéria. Estudioso, pensador e cauteloso.



Mestre Marcos Cavaleiro

O homem está à vontade nesta matéria. Mstura os seus conhecimentos com alguma irreverencia e sentido prático .



Um individuo que por lá passou e que diz ser o José Perpétua.Eu não acredito que seja o José Perpétua. Acho que é uma clonagem. Este individuo disse que não percebia muito disto e que não adicionada quaisquer aditivos aos seus aquários. Que era só tpa`s. Não confiei nele. 



Este gordo era o dono da casa onde estava o aquário.



O António Tristão. foi ajudar a pagar a despesa mas principalmente abençoar o trabalho.



Mas vamos ao que interessa verdadeiramente.

----------


## António Vitor

Está melhor que o meu ...5 estrelas!
Fico contente em ter contribuido.

Acho que o teu sistema é mais seguro que o meu, pelo menor comprimento do U invertido (aquele que sai do aquário), isto porque tive de prolongar o meu...por causa do travamento francês...

É aqui que pode acontecer problemas, menos tamanho melhor...menos hipotese tem o ar de ali ficar.




> se tal fosse possivel...com essa bomba...dúvido...nem que tivesse 5 metros


O silêncio é muito bom...o meu faz algum barulho, mas é abafado pelo resto do equipamento, e não incomoda muito...
é tipo um ruido surdo de água a chocalhar, isto depende da posição da tubagem e do ar que entra no tal T que reparei que meteram lá...

acho que não faz óbviamente mais baralho que um furo normal, os problemas devem ser os mesmissimo...a partir do tal T onde cai por gravidade é onde se gera o ruido se a coisa não for bem concebida.

Mais uma vez 5 estrelas...com essa bomba a fazer vácuo dúvido que isso falhe...
 :Wink: 
 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima: 

Com esses Mestres todos a ajudar...só podia ficar bom!

depois posta como vais fazer o tubo ladrão...
Isso quase que não se nota no aquário, poupa-se espaço e o aquário fica mais resistente, com as histórias de vidros a estalar pela zona do furo que leio recorrentemente...

----------


## António Vitor

Só agora percebi, Tens isso ligado á bomba de retorno?

EXCELENTE IDEIA!
Se o overflow falhar porque a bomba falhou...também não vem água de baixo...
 :Big Grin: 
segurança máxima.

----------


## João Castelo

Ó António,

Não apertes comigo que eu não sei explicar nada  :SbSourire2:  

Mas sim, está ligado à bomba de retorno com capacidade para 2000 litros / hora.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

[QUOTE=João Castelo]Ora bem António,
Mestre José Alves 

O homem domina mesmo esta matéria. Estudioso, pensador e cauteloso.



Mestre Marcos Cavaleiro

O homem está à vontade nesta matéria. Mstura os seus conhecimentos com alguma irreverencia e sentido prático .



Boas Amigo TRETAS
Mal seria se so um foce o mestre havia porrada da groca.
Abraços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> não é necessário, basta o U...isso é um projecto bem mais complicado que o meu...pelo tamanho...embora como o cilindro fica ao lado, facilite um pouco.
> 
> O tubo tentará sempre equilibrar o nivel dos dois recepientes...tentará...cuidado com a bomba que meteres aí preferivel uma bem fraquinha.


Pois, a solução em U em princípio deve dar, mas eu queria ter um efeito de sucção no aquário, possivelmente com um pente, para o efeito de "aspirar" os detritos e transportá-los para o cilindro.

Então resolvi iniciar um DIY.  :Smile:  Estou a experimentar um esquema em S (dois U simétricos). Passei ontem no AKI e trouxe algum material: um sifão, vários ângulos 90º, uns tubos, tudo com tubagem de 30mm, alguns com roscas de 40mm. É uma tubagem branca, com roscas de apertar. Acho que vi há dias aqui no fórum um overflow com esse material.

Quando cheguei a casa é que me passei. Quando tentava juntar as peças, tipo lego, vi que não conseguia ligar as extensões dos tubos, nem os ângulos 90º. Até entrei em depressão... hehe... a sorte é que há pouco, umas horas mais tarde, voltei a olhar para aquilo e nos 90º, na referência diz que suporta 30mm e 40mm. Então olhei para aquilo e trazia uma anilha suplente, essa já de 40mm que dá para enroscar na ligação macho e assim fazer sequências, só sendo necessário apertar. Só que a anilha de 30mm estava de origem ligada ao ângulo, então olhei para um alicate que tinha aqui à mão e pensei, olha que tal se cortasse aquilo. Resultado, tirei a anilha de 30mm e consegui usar a de 40mm mais uma anilha de borracha, que vem de origem, e fiz uma sequência de uns três ângulos 90º.  :Vitoria:  

E há pouco coloquei aquilo no aquário, com um tubo maior na saída para o cilindro, está com bom aspecto. Só ainda não consegui ferrar, pois não estou a pensar usar bomba para retirar ar e estou a ver que preciso de arranjar uma válvula para a saída do tubo, assim posso fechar a válvula, abrir a tampa do sifão, encher aquilo de água, voltar a fechar a tampa e abrir a válvula, que em princípio aquilo fica ferrado.

Nesta fase inicial vou fazer testes de maneira a que apenas tenha no cilindro um volume de água suficientemente pequeno e retirado do aquário, para que se aquilo falhar, o nível no aqua não atinga os limites. 

Vou ver se amanhã coloco algumas fotos daquilo e dos componentes. Já estou novamente entusiasmado. Aquilo das peças não encaixarem é que me pregou um susto... hehe... agora tenho boas perspectivas  :SbOk:  




> Boas Artur
> 
> E se fizeres uma caixa em acrilico ligeiramente maior que o aquario para que se consiga colocar um tudo para o aquario e uma bomba pequena no aquario a "mandar" agua para essa caixa?
> Que que pensas fazer desse cilindro? um refugio?


Isso era o ideal. Mas de momento não tenho experiência a colar vidro ou acrílico e também estou a tentar não dar muito nas vistas, porque o aqua está na cozinha e a minha mãe já avisou que não quer mais evoluções, por ela nem tinha o aquário... hehe

O objectivo para já é apenas ter um filtro externo mecânico, tipo sump, para acumular lá detritos. Pretendo um efeito tipo aspiração pela superfície, com pente, para os detritos irem lá parar por gravidade. E uma pequena bomba de reposição para circular.

Mas neste momento já estou entusiasmado com a possibilidade, bastante viável, de conseguir meter lá também o termostato e o escumador. Aliás, estou também a tentar construir um novo escumador, na mesma do tipo air lift, mas com um tubo de maior diâmetro e construir um copo de recolha. Actualmente tenho apenas um copo de plástico mas não tem recolha, está com lã de vidro, que retém os resíduos e que tenho substituído com frequência.

Se isto funcionar direito, uma ideia será também colocar uma sump atrás do aquário, bem escondidinha, com estas funcionalidades e mais um refúgio com DSB.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## João Castelo

> [
> Mal seria se so um foce o mestre havia porrada da groca.
> Abraços


Não bato a meninas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Bem, agora a sério.

Quem não fez mesmo nada fui eu. O trabalho foi feito pelos dois mestres e muito bem. Agradeço aos dois,  em partes iguais , aquilo que hoje tenho em casa.

Ao António Victor , mentor desta ideia, mais uma vez um agradecimento.

Ao meu querido e estimado amigo Rui Russo da Underwather quero-lhe pedir desculpa. Era para lhe comprar um overflow que acabei por não comprar pois deixou de ser necessário.

JC

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado, o Rui Russo não se chateia, agora compras-lhe outra coisa, com o dinheiro que sobrou...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Quem é que deu 2 estrelas de pontuação a este diy?
tinha 5 com 1 voto, com 2 média 3.5 dois votos
lol

parece qúe há quem não me grame...bom poderia dar apenas 1 estrela...
portanto classificou este diy como mau...
 :Big Grin: 

Gostava que essa pessoa disse-se onde está o mau disto?

para quê ter uma caixa toda bonita se depois temos um tubo dessa caixa para a sump?
vai dar ao mesmo... 
Eu diria que com a simplicidade também se ganha e muito...

----------


## João Castelo

> Quem é que deu 2 estrelas de pontuação a este diy?
> tinha 5 com 1 voto, com 2 média 3.5 dois votos
> lol


É gozo. Não tem a ver com o gostar do diy. Alguém deve estar a gozar que nem um perdido  :SbSourire2:  

Bem, vou votar.

JC

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Quem é que deu 2 estrelas de pontuação a este diy?
> tinha 5 com 1 voto, com 2 média 3.5 dois votos
> lol
> 
> parece qúe há quem não me grame...bom poderia dar apenas 1 estrela...
> portanto classificou este diy como mau...
> 
> 
> Gostava que essa pessoa disse-se onde está o mau disto?
> ...




Olá António

Como já tive oportunidade de te dizer nao podemos agradar nem a gregos nem a troianos, nem podemos gostar das mesmas coisas( coitadas das mulheres se isso assim fosse :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ), por isso não merece a pena estarmos a bater na mesma tecla, porque o importante não é a beleza, mas sim a sua funcionalidade.
*Lá pelos outros nao gostarem, ou votarem de uma forma menos positiva em teu ver, nao é, nem deveria ser motivo para o inicio de uma discussão que irá acabar como é habito em ataques pessoais.*
Por isso vamos tentar relacionarmo-nos de uma forma harmoniosa, virados para um objectivo comum a todos nós, que é nada mais nada menos o aprendermos o mais possivel uns com os outros acerca deste maravilhoso hoobye, e deixarmo-nos destes comentários menos correctos.

Está na altura de devolvermos ao forum a dignidade que o mesmo precisa para  continuar a ser uma referência tanto em Portugal , como nos outros países.

----------


## António Vitor

só queria saber onde está o mau, ou os pontos de vista menos positivos deste diy...

Desde que não me ataquem pessoalmente podem dizer mal do diy à vontade...

Eu não me importo que ataquem os meus pontos de vista, o que fizer, os meus pensamentos....podem ATACAR TUDO...

não podem é orientar as baterias para a minha pessoa...qunado faltam os argumentos.
Se reparares, há certos individuos que depois levam para o insulto pessoal...nunca fiz isso...

é óbvio que quem votou mau não quis apontar as deficiências, eu nem me chatearia nada, quero que digam mal disto, criticas construtivas para isto melhorar...
é óbvio que não é o caso, é uma questão de gozo...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> só queria saber onde está o mau, ou os pontos de vista menos positivos deste diy...
> 
> Desde que não me ataquem pessoalmente podem dizer mal do diy à vontade...
> 
> 
> Eu não me importo que ataquem os meus pontos de vista, o que fizer, os meus pensamentos....podem ATACAR TUDO...
> 
> não podem é orientar as baterias para a minha pessoa...qunado faltam os argumentos.
> 
> Se reparares, há certos individuos que depois levam para o insulto pessoal...nunca fiz isso...



Olá Vitor

Calma, vamos tentar fazer aquilo que combinamos quando trocamos as mp`s, vais ver que resulta em pleno :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  .

----------


## António Vitor

Este forum seria mais interessante, se fosse discussão a torto e direito, com criticas  vorázes...etc...etc...minha opinião...

Mas respeitando sempre o outro...do tipo nunca chamar o outro de parvo...ou chico esperto...

ninguém nasce ensinado, e todos cometemos erros, mas há quem tenha a mania...

O problema é que muitos desses que chamam os outros de parvos, metem-me no mesmo saco que eu os meto a eles...
do tal saco dos que têm a mania...
 :HaEbouriffe:  

Nunca tive problemas com a minha personalidade e a minha forma de escrever em forums estrangeiros, e sempre me respeitaram, mesmo tendo opiniões distintas...por cá as coisas são distintas, lá está somos todos uns áses ao volante...talvez por sermos latinos...não faço ideia...

Mas concordo Paulo, Vou começar a ter uma postura mais low profile...e evitar sempre conflitos, desde o ultimo que tem resultado.

----------


## António Vitor

Estou agora a lembrar-me de uma discussão que tive sobre placas de cortiça para aquário, que mutios nos EUA, diziam que era agressiva para o ambiente....tinham de cortar árvores...
A discussão foi ate agressiva, mas nunca até chegar ao ponto de ataques pessoais como aqui...nos forums portugueses...não é só problema deste forum...

Isto em forums de aquário de água doce plantados americanos.

Uma das pessoas que comprou depois uma placa dessas made in Portugal, me agradeceu, era uma excelente amiga, era a Vicky paz à sua alma...

numa visita a um amigo de hobby morreu de acidente de carro, já vai quase 10 anos...

fiz valer o aspecto do valor comercial das árvores que produzem cortiça, e estas só lhes retiram a casca, sem valor comercial, não havia montados...

tenho o mesmo pensamento no reef, sem valor comercial o reef tem mais a perder...

E se há consumismo que provoca menos impacto no reef é este hobby, alertando e sensibilizando as pessoas para a sua fragilidade.
Portanto este forum e oturos como este, são uma mais valia até ecológica...

minha opinião bem haja reeforum

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Inspirado no teu Overflow DIY, iniciei um novo tópico para construção de um para o meu nano de 50 litros.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?p=129907

Penso que o princípio será relativamente semelhante, só vou ter de adaptar alguns pormenores devido à dimensão do meu reef.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

Força nisso!
Vou seguir atentamente!

----------


## António Vitor

só estou a ver uma forma de reduzir o som ainda mais nos sistemas com furos ou com overflows...

fazer estrias internas, não sei se será fácil, nos tubos, onde a água cairá por gravidade...
do tipo das espingardas, para que as balas, ou chumbos saiam com menos turbulência...

na água será que funciona?
se funcionar podiamos reduzir e muito o som disto...
e mesmo com ar, muito ar, e com sistemas menos bem conseguidos conseguiamos reduzir o som...

Isto é só uma hipótese...

----------


## Filipe Simões

Para reduzir o barulho ja vi uma serie de solucoes nao testadas por mim, mas que eram as seguintes.

Uma delas era introduzir uma daquelas correntes plasticas no interior do tubo. 

Outra seria colocar uma serpentina ao longo do tubo.

Outra seria na extremidade do tubo fazer um U dentro de agua na sump.

Outra seria aumentar o tubo do ar.

Mas tal como te disse, nao exprimentei nenhuma delas.

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado pelo input!

"Outra seria colocar uma serpentina ao longo do tubo."

ora lá está as estrias das espingardas!
onde existem essas serpentinas?

Em relação ao meu sistema não pensem que faz muito barulho...mas faz algum...
 :Big Grin: 

Reduzi o ruido, reduzindo a velocidade da água que cai por gravidade...metendo o tubo inclinado, nunca a direito.

Isso das serpentinas era fácil de se meter...tou a imaginar que são tipo molas que se metem dentro dos tubos...e ficam coladas (por atrito) às suas paredes...

----------


## João Castelo

> Está na altura de devolvermos ao forum a dignidade que o mesmo precisa para  continuar a ser uma referência tanto em Portugal , como nos outros países.



Paulo,

Aplaudo de pé . Excelente atitude.

Esse é o caminho certo.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Ricardo A Fonseca

Boas António,

já tinha comentado noutro forum o projecto que é muito bom.

Não sou reefer, quem me conhece sabe que a minha paixão é outra, mas creio que em técnica de grandes sistemas ninguém bate os reefers em construção e concepção. Inscrevi-me para aprender e, quem sabe, não entra o vício e monto um daqui a uns tempos. Afinal, moro tão perto do mar que para fazer TPAs era só ir já ali  :SbSourire:  

Como estou a montar um fishroom com filtragem central por sump, aqui só tenho a aprender... 

... o que te queria pedir era o seguinte: como também compro os meus PVCs no mesmo sítio que tu, queria saber se tens as referências do material que compraste para o Overflow, ia-me facilitar a tarefa para fazer os meus...

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

básicamente é o seguinte:

Tubos pvc opaco 50 mm 1 de metro deve chegar. (eu gastei mais de 1 metro)
depois são cotovelos de 90º e de 45º graus...

vai dependender da forma como vais transportar a água à sump, directamente depois do T é mais barulhento do que se o tubo for inclinado até lá abaixo.

para o intake é 1 tampão de 75 mm e 1 conversor de 75 mm para 50 mm, que serrado +/- ao meio fica alveolar, ou seja deixa passar água. este cola-se com a tal cola de pvc ao tampão...

podes fazer um mais largo e menos alto, procura lá na tal loja e pergunta.

fiz vários intakes diferentes, este gostei do resultado final...mais estreito e mais profundo.

Cola pvc... valvulas para o T (T para tubos de 50 mm) valvula pode ser mais pequena desde que tenhas conversores de 50 mm para o tamanho da valvula que queres.

e acho que é tudo. tudo da marca dos gajos se não esotu em erro é astor...

não colei tudo, fiz alguns segmentos por uniões, para mais fácil desmontar em partes pequenas.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Segundo tenho lido no fórum, o uso de um durso é uma das formas mais eficazes e simples para reduzir o ruído  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

já tem uma espécie de dorso, repara no T...não será bem mas é parecido...

A entrada de ar, é para interromper o sifão queremos o menos ar possivel, para reduzir o barulho...
por isso tenho a valvula quase toda fechada...podia fazer um buraco ou outra coisa qualquer preferi a valvula...

talvez para reduzir o ruido tenha sido a pior solução..um buraco de um berbequim funcionaria...

----------


## António Vitor

Está sempre ferrado, o dorso, desferra, mas ferra quando o nivel sobe, é a única diferença...portanto tenho dorso...

o problema é que não posso usar um buraco muitissimo pequeno, senão isto ferra com força e não cai por gravidade mas consigo que isto funcione com um buraco pequeno (valvula quase toda fechada)

vou tentar retirar a valvula e criar um buraco minusculo, as condições que me levaram a meter valvula, não são as mesmas...é fácil de testar basta um plástico...já vos digo qualquer coisa.

----------


## António Vitor

Reduziu apenas muito ligeiramente, e tenho receio de um sifão completo até lá abaixo...

Atenção que eu estou a falar de som ao nivel de uma qualquer bomba de circulação...ou pouco mais...
 :Wink: 

como prova o sistema do João Castelo, qunado eu tiro a valvula e deixo o ar entrar, parece um esgoto...
 :Big Grin: 

No entanto sei que ainda pode melhorar ao ponto de desaparecer quase totalmente, gostaria era de arranjar as tais serpentinas, tentar descobrir algo que sirva no ebay...

----------


## António Vitor

A valvula se tiver muito fechada não consigo ferrar isto só com a bomba do efeito venturi...estranho ...

eu ia jurar que seria ao contrário...
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

Pensando no assunto, deve estar relacionado com o mesmo efeito presente nas ampolas que se partem em baixo e em cima para despejar o seu conteúdo.

mesmo com aquilo partido em baixo temos de partir em cima para despejar...
ou seja o ar tem de ocupar o espaço deixado vago, algo relacionado com o vacúo...talvez...

portanto não queremos isto muito tapado tem de ter um buraco que seja suficiente...

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,
Antonio venho dezenterrar o teu topico para te pedir uma opinião, desde já os meus Parabens por todo o processo de testes e investigação sobre o overflow.
Fica imagem do overflow que montei com ajuda do Bruno Quinzico, gostava que me falasses sobre este, pois tem funionado bem, o unico senão está a ser neste momento o pouco debito e o imenso barulho que oiço da agua a cair pelos canos.
Estou a usar uma bomba de retorno de 1200 l/h apenas.
Foto:


Fico a espera de algumas dicas que possas ter para melhorar o sistema.

Tenho tambem uma duvida, no overflow do Marcos Cavaleiro, O tubo está ligado do "U" invertito até la a baixo a bomba de retorno?! o resto é tudo igual ao teu!?

Abraço, e Mais uma vez muitos Parabens!

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado....

Está igual ao meu, não vejo é nenhuma valvula a obstruir a entrada de ar no lado direito...o barulho será do ar a entrar que será demais..

tenta reduzir o ar com uma valvula ou metes um tampão e vai abrindo furo...alargando até deixares de ter um sifão completo (a água sairá com uma velocidade tremenda num sifão comleto)

Isto é....muito reduzido faz sifão completo, muito aberto e faz muito barulho...

A única diferença será essa no caso do overflow do João Castelo, como tinhas dito, acho que é uma boa ideia, se esta falhar (a bomba de retorno) não vai água lá para cima...

Se bem que o meu overflow mesmo sem bomba a puxar ar, não desferra imediatamente, e dá indícios disso antes de acontecer...

demora dias talvez semanas, até que a acumulação de ar faça desferrar o sifão, antes disso acontecer o nivel superior do aquário vai subindo dia após dia, até que deixe de correr água para baixo...

diria que bastaria uma bomba a trabalhar apenas uns minutos de semana a semana... Em outro projecto, se a água tivesse velocidade suficiente para desalojar as bolhas, nem seria preciso esta bomba, depende....

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá António,

o verissimo tem um tampão com um furo de 2mm. Penso que o problema é que o overflow é demasiado grande para a entrega de água que a bomba faz.

----------


## António Vitor

não sei...mais geralmente é melhor...pode não ser o caso...mas pelo menos não entope...
 :Big Grin: 

Se for mais estreito, tens mais velocidade de água, e mais fácilmente retira o ar dentro da tubagem (a passagem de água), só estou a ver este problema...

tentar reduzir o furo mete um plástico a tapar e ir brincando com um alfinete...
para ver no que dá...

outra é a parte terminal estar mergulhada na sump...

completamente...senão o ar que não entra por cima vai começar a entrar por baixo e o furo torna-se irrelevante.
Estou a dizer isto por intuição, não vou cortar agora o tubo só para verificar esta minha hipótese.

palpita-me que seja isto...isso está mergulhado completamente na sump?

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Olá,

A saída é feita por uma valvula que está a superficie, mas tem encaixado um tubo com a saída submersa, apenas este tubo nao está colado a valvula, será que deixa entrar ar assim?! Será melhor colar o tubo a valvula?!

Quer-me parecer que o problema é o que disse o Bruno, a bomba estár a enviar muito pouco para cima e por isso a cair muito pouco para baixo!

Hoje vou testar duas bombas mais potentes que o Bruno me emprestou!(obrigado)

Obrigado, apenas quis ouvir mais algumas opiniões  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

não percebo, uma válvula á superficie?

tens uma valvula no tubo de descarga (o último troço) é isto?

Da minha experiência o melhor é retirar esta valvula, testei e por vezes o nivel da água subia e fazia sifão completo alta barulheira....

abre esta valvula toda... Concerteza que já experimentastes com a válvula aberta, mas não sei... pode ser alguma entrada de ar na valvula experimenta com teflon...só para experimentar.

eu quanto menos débito menos barulho tenho... Isto barulho faz seempre, mas não mais que outros com o tal dorso...o ar a chocalhar e a misturar com a água é que faz barulho.

Se não contivesse ar não fazia barulho...simples...mas aí terias um sifão completo até lá abaixo e uma velocidade tremenda de descarga...hum....
Pensando melhor será que o furo é ainda insuficiente? tens falta de ar no tal furo?
Isso iria criar uma situação de sifão completo (mas com algum ar), e a diferença entre a saida deste e o nivel do aquário, iria provocar uma velocidade tremenda com respectiva barulheira...

experimenta alargares o furo...experimenta seem tampão com um saco de plástico bem tapado com elásticos e ires fazendo furos...
por isso eu uso valvula, se aumentar o débito e precisar de alargar o furo, isto é fiável, sem alterações do projecto.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Só para perceberes o que quis dizer;
O tubo com a seta vermelha não está colado.. apenas encaixado!

Sim esta valvula está SEMPRE aberta claro!
Pois, daqui a bocado vou fazer o teste com outras bombas e testo tambem o furo do tampão!

Obrigado!

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

Antonio, gostaria de saber se houver possibilidade de me mostrar o seu overflow, pois tenho um da tunze, mas gostaria de poder fazer um porque o meu tem um debito de agua baixo e tambem é muito grande. axim simplificava o aspecto. eu sou aki vila franca mas os meus pais sao dai de vialonga.

----------


## António Vitor

Vim para aqui morar, porque em Loures é muito complicado construir, querem preservar a fachada e a treta da arquitectura, e é um degradar...

Os projectos demoram anos a serem aprovados e a vida é curta...

Os meus antepasados construiam em argamassa ou lá o que era porque não tinham cimento...com pedras à mistura, mas enfim...são outros tópicos.

Em relação ao verflow tens fotos deles na primeira página deste tópico, procura, tirar agora é praticamentee impossivel tinha de o dessmontar...e era um daqueles trabalhos...

mas procura aqui ...já houve quem o construi-se e teve sucesso...só com estas fotos.

Se quiseres vir aqui a casa , também pode ser.
manda um pm... Isto é no quintanilho...não será bem vialonga.

----------


## António Vitor

> Só para perceberes o que quis dizer;
> O tubo com a seta vermelha não está colado.. apenas encaixado!
> 
> Sim esta valvula está SEMPRE aberta claro!
> Pois, daqui a bocado vou fazer o teste com outras bombas e testo tambem o furo do tampão!
> 
> Obrigado!


Essa valvula ficava bem era em cima, a controlar o débito de ar...
 :Wink: 

para diferentes caudais diferentes débitos de ar óptimos, se bem que era muito grande seria preferivel uma mais pequena com uma redução... para um controlo ainda mais fino

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,
Testei as bmbas mais potentes mas acho que não é rentável, uma é potente demais e revoluciona a sump, a outra pouca diferença fez!
Mas organizei melhor a sump e neste momento está a fazer muito menos barulho.

Quanto a valvula, por enquanto fica ali porque esta colada, e o furo no tampão esta a ser suficiente.

Continuo com a bomba de 1200l/h que entrega no aquario entre os 600l/h e os 800l/h julgo eu.

Obrigado Pela ajuda!

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> Testei as bmbas mais potentes mas acho que não é rentável, uma é potente demais e revoluciona a sump, a outra pouca diferença fez!
> Mas organizei melhor a sump e neste momento está a fazer muito menos barulho.
> 
> Quanto a valvula, por enquanto fica ali porque esta colada, e o furo no tampão esta a ser suficiente.
> 
> Continuo com a bomba de 1200l/h que entrega no aquario entre os 600l/h e os 800l/h julgo eu.
> 
> Obrigado Pela ajuda!


Admira-me é o barulho que dizes ter...isto não é silencioso, mas não faz mais barulho que furar o aquário... desde que tenha o tal dorso.

O barulho é do ar a entrar e a remexer com a água... também na escsumação superficial, deves ter aquilo para fazer o menor barulho possivel, pode ser aqui que entra o ar não sei...não deveria entrar ar, no meu caso, é raro a entrada de ar, mas também depende da agitação superficial.

acho que é na regulação da entrada de ar no tal buraco, onde pode existir mais problemas, aqui tive vários minutos a tentar descobrir a entrada de ar correcta...por isso meti uma válvula.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Verissimo, tenho duvidas que a tua bomba newjet 1200, mande 600L/h a 1 metro. Digo isto porque essa bomba manda no máximo a 1,5 metros e a minha eheim 1000 manda até 2 metros, mas a 1 metro só manda cerca de 450L/h.

Verifica quanto é k a tua bomba manda, se fosse a ti trocava essa b omba por uma de 1700 L/H mas que tivesse força.

----------


## António Vitor

Verissimo não consegues fazer aí um filme diso a trabalhar mesmo com telemovel? se for preciso eu alojo no meu blog.

pode ser que assim detectemos alguma falha na concepção...

tubo mais largo é melhor, porque exisirá menos velocidade na descida da água (menos barulho), o mesmo para bombas mais fracas, qunato menos débito menos velocidade dee água e menos água...e precisas de menos ar para desferrar o troço final.

Se metes muita água pode ferrar constantemente e a velocidade ser intermetente, da saída da água, tipo ferra desferra ferra desferra, lógico qunado atinge mais velocidade se tiver ar, faz muito mais barulho.

Com a tal valvula no dorso, em vez do furo, abrias toda era impossivel ferrrar, depois ias fechando fechando...qunato mais fechavas menos barulho tinhas até começar a ferrar e fazer das tais oscilações, encontravas assim o compromisso...

Furado também dá como é lógico, mas estas variações e o ar que pede não é constante, e depende do débito da água, portanto da bomba que utilizes.

Essas turbulências na sump podem ser provocadas pelo disparar da velocidade da água qunado o sifão ferra, não propriamente por causa da bomba, podendo até atingir mais débito até que a própria bomba, noutros momentos com menor débito, como é óbvio.

----------


## PauloSerra

boas como fiz um igual venho agradecer a paciencia por explicar e divulgares a tua ideia obrigado

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado, e isso tem funcionado bem?
Algum ruido?

----------


## PauloSerra

não faz muito usei o esquema da mangueira na bomba de retorno e tenho o t tapado como fez o outro menbro

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Utilizando a tua ideia, fiz também um overflow. Estão ai as imagens:
O overflow:


A saida de ar para ligar a uma bomba( no meu caso uma wave marea ):


Saída para o escumador:


O overflow foi feito com tubo de 50mm. Tenho um furo vidro, mas a entrada está estrangulada a 3/4'', logo a queda de água é cerca de 500L/h que é muito pouco. Assim, acho que com este overflow já devo ter uma queda de 2000L/h.

----------


## António Vitor

Isso funcionou?

por vezes apenas ligeiras alterações na altura do T e etc, fazem uma enorme diferença, eu só colei o meu depois de n tentativas de optimização, acreditem...
antes foi só com teflon...

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas Antonio,

Em 1º lugar desculpa só responder agora.

Provavelmente por ter feito algo de mal, o meu overflow nunca esteje muito confiavel, eu nao dormia descançado porque tive duas vezes que a fazer tpa o deixei desferrar e custou-me imenso voltar a ferra-lo na 2ª foi o esgotar da minha paciencia, então decidi mandar furar o aquario e acabar com esta situação. como disse, este projecto até é fiavel mas provavelmente foi algo de mal que eu tenha ou nao feito e como nao tenho tanta paciencia como tu para aprofundar até a raíz do problema decidi mesmo desistir!
Obrigado por todas as explicações que te prontificaste a dar!

Pelo que soube o Helder fez esse overflow mas como ja tinha furo no vidro acho que conseguiu solucionar o problema inicial e por isso acho que  tambem ja nao tem  o overflow em funcionamento!

Obrigado a todos

Cumps

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Eu fiz com canalização de encaixe, para alterar quando quiser, mas como o Veríssimo disse, consegui solucionar o problema do meu aquário e retirei o overflow.
Mesmo assim, não acho que os overflows sejam muito confiáveis.
Prefiro ter um furo no vidro.

----------


## António Vitor

prontos, nem toda a gente pode ficar satisfeita...


O meu até acho que é á prova de tudo...(até ao momento)

em 1 ano nunca me deixou ficar mal, e já desferrou, é verdade não vou mentir, mas só porque a bomba deixou de trabalhar (a tal que retira ar da tubagem), e por largos periodos de tempo (dias sem me aperceber), para ferrar basta ligar a bomba, simples...

ela cria vácuo suficiente para encher aquilo de água.

Mesmo que tudo falhe, existe planos de segurança, a sump aguenta facilmente a agua do aquariio até deesferrar o ovverflow, ou entrar ar no tubo de retorno desde a sump e o aquário aguenta com toda a água da sump, como o repositor de água (pela evaporação), trabalha com um ntemporizador só trabalha 1 hora por dia, e a osmose fabrica tão pouca água que nem em 2 dias consegue inundar a casa...2 dias 2 horas...
mas prontos, um furo, é sempre um furo, e não precisa de bombas...

eu durmo melhor assim, nunca mas nunca vou furar um dos meus aquários...
 :Wink: 
O vosso problema pode estar relacionado com a bomba que produzia o efeito venturi, desferrava com facilidade e para ferrar era trabalhoso?

atenção que o tubo de retorno está mergulhado (no meu caso) na sump, se existir vácuo em cima este puxa água mais fácilmente dee cima e arranca o sifão...
Estou a usar uma powerhead das antigas daquelas que antes faziam a circulação...

um possivel problema que accontece apenas e só se o U anterior ficar sem água, se o tal T (onde entrar o ar) estiver completamente fechado ou quase, cria um sifão completo, com uma veelocidade tremenda e a velocidadee é tanta que o U fica quase sem água (antees do sifão quebrar), e daí o vácuo em vez de puxar água da entrada (depois do nivel subir) puxa ar do tal T (isto aconotece se estiver quase fechado, fechado arranca na messma, claro se o final do overflow estiver mergulhado na água)), óbvio que assim não ferra.

acho que são os pontos sensiveis deste projecto...e aquilço que penso que pode ter-vos acontecido.

gostava dee saber o que aconteceu com o overflow do Castelo, se realmente nunca falhou acho que em 6 meses...gostava de saber...

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Olá,

Tambem concordo e ja pensei nisso, realmente o vidro deve ficar um pouco fragilizado mas enfim, prefiro assim do que andar com as bombas e estar sempre a correr o risco de desferrar  :Smile: 

Abraço Antonio, e obrigado por tudo!

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá,
> 
> Tambem concordo e ja pensei nisso, realmente o vidro deve ficar um pouco fragilizado mas enfim, prefiro assim do que andar com as bombas e estar sempre a correr o risco de desferrar 
> 
> Abraço Antonio, e obrigado por tudo!



não há problema acho que o vidro pode, ficar fragilizado, mas também pode não apresentar problemas, depende do furo, se estiver bem feito, podes dormir sossegado, a resistência não diminui muito...

estou a leembrar-me dos porticos em U de muitas catedrais ou de uma catedral romana (concebida com cimento, não sei se era católica no ínicio) quase com 2000 anos que tem um circulo no tecto, por onde entra a luz, e dizem ter a mesma resistência com ou sem buraco...durou 2000 anos...

----------


## João Castelo

> Antonio, gostaria de saber se houver possibilidade de me mostrar o seu overflow, pois tenho um da tunze, mas gostaria de poder fazer um porque o meu tem um debito de agua baixo e tambem é muito grande. axim simplificava o aspecto. eu sou aki vila franca mas os meus pais sao dai de vialonga.


Luis,

Se andares por Lisboa ( Sta apolonia ) podes ver o meu que foi feito pelo José Alves e Marcos Cavaleiro mas inspirado no esquema do António.

Está perfeito.

Um abraço

JC

----------


## PauloSerra

boas como atras já referi fiz um overflow igual ao do Antonio a unica diferença e que a mangueira do vacuo (venturi) esta ligada a aspiração da bomba de retorno tambem tive alguns problemas principalmente para conseguir criar o vacuo na tubagem da aspiração do overflow mas agora esta a 100% em relação ao furo no vidro só não fiz por uma questão de comodidade pois o aqua estava cheio com agua e rocha mas o proximo será furado
          por fim agradecer ao Antonio  por ter partilhado esta ideia e as suas explicaçoes
                                        cumps 
                                    Paulo

----------


## António Vitor

> Luis,
> 
> Se andares por Lisboa ( Sta apolonia ) podes ver o meu que foi feito pelo José Alves e Marcos Cavaleiro mas inspirado no esquema do António.
> 
> Está perfeito.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> JC


a 100% ainda bem...
 :Wink: 
falei hoje com o marcos e tens isso ligeiramente diferente do meu com valvula na saida... é preciso é funcionar...

eu ofereci para que ele cá viesse (Luis), deppois deixou de contactar... se calhar desistiu da ideia...

----------


## António Vitor

> boas como atras já referi fiz um overflow igual ao do Antonio a unica diferença e que a mangueira do vacuo (venturi) esta ligada a aspiração da bomba de retorno tambem tive alguns problemas principalmente para conseguir criar o vacuo na tubagem da aspiração do overflow mas agora esta a 100% em relação ao furo no vidro só não fiz por uma questão de comodidade pois o aqua estava cheio com agua e rocha mas o proximo será furado
>           por fim agradecer ao Antonio  por ter partilhado esta ideia e as suas explicaçoes
>                                         cumps



A gente está aqui é para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros...
 :Wink: 
Obrigado!

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boa tarde!
Parabéns pelos vossos DIY's.
Venho dizervos que também tenho um deste tipo a funcionar hà uns 3 anos e nunca tive qualquer poblema, sempre a funcionar desde a montagem. O meu é todo em 50mm do inicio até ao fim.
O problema é também o barulho que faz, mas vou seguir a solução do Antonio, como tenho um tampao no "T" que ficou de inicio e que nunca utilizei, vou aproveita-lo, fazer um furo e aí colocar uma daquelas torneiras de rega pequenina e aí controlar a passagem de ar e diminuir assim também o barulho da agua.

Cumprimentos a todos e força nos DIY's.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Ola hélder queria-te fazer uma preguna na primeira foto onde se vê o overflow o tubo que faz um T é aberto ou fechado é que não sei e queria fazer um overflow assim.






> Utilizando a tua ideia, fiz também um overflow. Estão ai as imagens:
> O overflow:
> 
> 
> A saida de ar para ligar a uma bomba( no meu caso uma wave marea ):
> 
> 
> Saída para o escumador:
> 
> ...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde!
> Parabéns pelos vossos DIY's.
> Venho dizervos que também tenho um deste tipo a funcionar hà uns 3 anos e nunca tive qualquer poblema, sempre a funcionar desde a montagem. O meu é todo em 50mm do inicio até ao fim.
> O problema é também o barulho que faz, mas vou seguir a solução do Antonio, como tenho um tampao no "T" que ficou de inicio e que nunca utilizei, vou aproveita-lo, fazer um furo e aí colocar uma daquelas torneiras de rega pequenina e aí controlar a passagem de ar e diminuir assim também o barulho da agua.
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos e força nos DIY's.


não te esqueças que tens de ter aparte final mergulhada, senão o ar pode entrar por ai...
nem é bem preciso valvula basta um furo e ires alargando até dar...(até que páre o ciclo do ferra desferra, não queremos que ferre nessa ultima parte mas que caia por gravidade....) depois pára de alargar o buraco porque depois só estás a favorecer o barulho..

----------


## António Vitor

só agora percebi porque é que o overflow do Helder desferrava, dessa forma entra ar ás catadupas...
logo na entrada, onde entra a água entra ar, não façam assim otubo tem de estar mergulhado em água, o meu cai a água e ar para dentro de um tubo oco mais largo, mas dentro do tubo oco está o tubo do overflow, sempre sempre mas sempre mergulhado completamente...dentror deste, o tubo oco funciona como um copo...por onde está mergulhado o overflow.

passado uns meses percebo o porquê do mau resultado do overflow dele ...agora já é tarde, fica o aviso para os outros...

qunato maior for o tubo oco, melhor, menos hipoteses tem de entrar ar, o meu tem cerca de 15 cms e o tubo do overflow, vai mesmo quasee lá abaixo do mesmo, a água entra em cima entre o tubo oco e o tubo do overflow, não entra peixes é estreito...é tipo os dentes dos overflow tipcos faz o mesmo efeito...só que cirular...vou fazeer contas sei que mede 75 mm
pi x Raio x 2 dá 24 cms de perimetro...curioso não...ocupando menos espaço....
o U que impede o sifão de colapsar quando para a bomba de retorno, tem a saida (onde fica o T onde entrar ar) acima do nivel onde fica a entrada do tubo do overflow e abaixo claro está do nivel do aquário...assim o copo fica sempre com água mesmo que se pare as bombas....daí termos mais facilidadee de afinação e mesmo mais velocidade no sifão see este copo for mais comprido, ou seja se o tubo do overflow for mais abaixo possivel...

diria que seria IMPOSSIVEL de desferrar impossivel ou quase, se o copo tivesse uns 50 cms de altura....só que seria inestético....o overflow também poderia ter mais velocidade assim porque a diferença entre a queda do overflow (onde entra o ar no T), e o nivel do aquário poderia ser maior sem o perigo de retirar a água ao tal copo....isso aumenta a velocidade e a capacidade do overflow...
ultrapssando a velocidade da queda por gravidade final... sim mais rápido que própria queda por gravidade de um qualquer buraco do mesmo diametror...

mas como temos a queda final, tem de ser, esta será um bottlneck, e nunca vamos ter mais velocidade que essa parte do trajecto, ou seja podemos ter facilmente a mesma velocidade que um qualquer buraco no vidro...desde que este não esteja ferrado que é o caso dos que têm o sistema durso...

ou seja perante um tamanho minimo de copo podemos ter o mesmo débito de um furo no aquário com o mesmo diâmetro (com durso), não fiz as contas mas sei que não é preciso 50 cms...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

umas imagens da coisa...



Isto pode ser retirado só está preso por encaixe, para limpeza... aliás  o overflow pode ser desmontado em mais 2 partes para limpeza...
não cai preciso de fazer pelo menos uns 60 kilos de força para retirar isto...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

uma fotografia do meu reef, com menos algas mas já numa fase melhor...
não quero criticas deste, ainda não está preenchido... e ainda tem algas... eu sei...



é só para visualizarem o impacto do overflow no meu reef...
o tubo de saída está inclinado em baixo junto ao "projector" encarnado, do lado direito deste...

podem ver também a bomba que consegue ferrar, e o seu pequeno tamanho ao lado do small cone da atb...
uma bomba chinoca que apenas faz 400 litros hora água...
 :Big Grin: 



Esta bomba veio substituir uma bomba de circulação que tinha no próprio aquário e que ainda funciona....mas decidi colocar isto na sump...como a diferença entre local onde está ligado o tubo ao overflow e o local onde está a bomba, é maior, nem preciso de tanta potência...e isto é inestético fica melhor na sump.

Que curiosamente consegue ferrar isto mesmo quando retiro o tal copo, e o volto a colocar, fantástico que me deixa descansado...porque afinal não é fácil desferrar isto...

Das experiências que fiz é impossivel repito impossivel desferrar isto se não houver cortes de corrente, e mesmo em caso de corte de corrente ou falha de bomba é pouquissimo provavel o sifão interromper, e mesmo que tal aconteça tenho a tal bomba....e mesmo que a bomba deixe de funcionar a pequena, o aquário aguenta com a água extra, e se for a de retorno,  a sump aguenta a água vinda de cima, a minha sump é grande.... e o sistema de reposição só repoe um máximo de água diária...enfim... mais seguro....é impossivel...  :Big Grin: 

As luzes que iluminam o mangal ficariam mergulhadas no vidro, se a sump enchesse o pior que poderia acontecer era partirem com o arrefecimento da água,o que dúvido que aconteça e não existe partes eléctricas abaixo do nivel maximo da sump antees de transbordar (estão acima desse nivel) e mesmo que por alguma razão ficassem em contacto (mais provavel uma bomba estourar e entrar em curto circuito) tenho a água salgada ligada á terra por um aquecedor com terra de titanio...e com disjuntores beem sensiveis...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Que imagem tão antiga...
 :Big Grin: 
Este para mim é o melhor de todos os meus diy, nunca mas nunca fazia um furo num aquário...

vejamos porquê:
Agora pifou a minha bomba peristáltica...
e ainda bem.

não sei porque é que nunca me tinha lembrado disto antes...

O tubo de ar, que impede o overflow de desferrar( ligado a uma bomba), está a 150 cms do solo, e pela altura, produz uma boa pressão...
A pressão é mais forte que a que a bomba peristáltica conseguia fazer, e com uma torneira pequena de saida do reactor de cálcio consigo controlar o débito muito bem.

isto porque tenho a tal pressão "das alturas", antes não conseguia, isto porque a bomba de circulação do reactor de cálcio é fraquinha...
...encravava a tal torneira, agora não acontece, e a bomba vai retirando alguma bolha de ar que encontre no overflow em cima...
é mesmo juntar o útil ao agradável.

o mal das bombas peristálticas é durarem pouco...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Que imagem tão antiga...
> 
> Este para mim é o melhor de todos os meus diy, nunca mas nunca fazia um furo num aquário...
> 
> vejamos porquê:
> Agora pifou a minha bomba peristáltica...
> e ainda bem.
> 
> não sei porque é que nunca me tinha lembrado disto antes...
> ...


Ainda há pouco num outro post em que se dizia pulida e construtivamente que tu não eras conhecido pela forma de planear e pelo cuidado no executar eu dizia que esse teu espírito mais livre e desligado tende a produzir ideias mais revolucionárias. Aqui está um caso!

 :tutasla:

----------


## António Vitor

> Ainda há pouco num outro post em que se dizia pulida e construtivamente que tu não eras conhecido pela forma de planear e pelo cuidado no executar eu dizia que esse teu espírito mais livre e desligado tende a produzir ideias mais revolucionárias. Aqui está um caso!


Obrigado Nuno, o Pedro pode ter razão...mas como faço as coisas por prazer, e como gosto de ir inventando no caminho...

Mas atenção planificar é essencial, e eu costumo o fazer, apenas menos rigoroso...

É com o lápis e com o pensamento...
algo como a minha calha seria impossivel sem planeamento...

Mas, por exemplo o software do arduino foi sendo construido sem nenhum ideal subjacente foi sendo melhorado...construido sem planos...
apenas ideias gerais...

----------

